# Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr



## emphaser (19. August 2014)

Guten Tag zusammen,

 ich heiße Mathias bin 30 Jahre alt und Ingenieur aus Oberhausen. Ich habe im letzten Jahr mit meinem Vater zusammen einen lang ersehnten Wunsch erfüllt. Wir haben unseren Angelschein gemacht. :vik:

 Jetzt ist mein Vater Rentner und ich habe auch etwas mehr Zeit. Wir wollen demnächst mal unsere erste kleine Tour an die Ruhr starten. Bei Oberhausen, Duisburg.
 Mit etwas Glück kommen Freunde von mir mit, die schon etwas länger einen Angelschein besitzen.

 Jetzt aber zum eigentlichen. Wir haben noch keinerlei Equipment und würden uns gerne Tipps für eine gute Allrounder Einsteigerrute holen.

 Der gewünschte Zielfisch sind anfangs erstmal, Rotauge, Rotfeder, Barsch und gern auch mal ein Zander wenn er denn beisst.

 Könnt ihr hierzu gute Kaufempfehlungen geben und evtl. auch ein gutes Fachgeschäft in unserer Nähe?

 Vielen Dank im Voraus.

 MfG Mathes


----------



## u-see fischer (19. August 2014)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Als Anfänger würde ich mit einer Feederrute beginnen. Damit kann man mit Futterkorb auf Weißfische angeln und auch mal einen kleinen Köderfisch auf Aal/Zander auslegen.

Angelshops in Deiner Nähe findest Du hier: http://www.fv-muelheim-oberhausen.de/index.php/geschaefte

War früher gelegendlich bei Cao in Oberhausen, fand den Shop damals ganz gut.


----------



## emphaser (19. August 2014)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Danke erstmal für die super schnelle Antwort.

 An eine Feederrute dachte ich auch. Welche Ruten - Rollen Kombination ist hier was feines?

 Cao in Oberhausen kenne ich. Ich würde nur ungern ohne Vorwissen und als totaler Beginner in ein Fachgeschäft gehen. Nachher geht man doch mit mehr raus als man braucht und ob man nicht doch "falsch" beraten wird weiß man auch nicht.


 MfG Mathes


----------



## mantikor (19. August 2014)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

ich angle viel im rhein und hier bei mir haben sich heavy feederruten bestens bewährt, ich angle zwei berty bovens pellet-feederruten mit so 140 bis 160gr gewichten(je nach strömungsverhältnissen), ausgestattet mit shimano baitrunnern aero gte 6000, da kann ruhig auch mal ein halbstarker waller beim zanderfischen anbeissen(passiert öfter als man glaubt!!) für die ruhr und den rhein bist du damit bestens gerüstet!


----------



## u-see fischer (19. August 2014)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*



emphaser schrieb:


> ....An eine Feederrute dachte ich auch. Welche Ruten - Rollen Kombination ist hier was feines?.....



Wo liegt denn die Grenze deines Budget? 

Bedenke zur Angelrute benötigt man eine Rolle, Schnur und jede Menge Kleinteile bzw. Zubehör (Kescher, Messer, Haken usw.).


----------



## emphaser (19. August 2014)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Hallo,

 danke für die Praxistipps. In Summe kommt man dann ca. auf 240€ pro Rute ist das korrekt?

 Ich möchte ungern 500€ für 2 Ruten inkl. Rolle ausgeben und dann noch für 100€ Zubehör. Mir wären gute, robuste, günstige Einsteigermodelle lieb.

 Wenn ich einen Preis angeben müsste dann würde ich ca. 100€ für Rute und Rolle angeben.


 MfG Mathes


----------



## u-see fischer (19. August 2014)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*



emphaser schrieb:


> ....In Summe kommt man dann ca. auf 240€ pro Rute ist das korrekt?......



Nö, die Berti Bovens bekommst Du zwischen 79,-€ und 95,-€, abhänig von der Länge: http://www.angel-domaene.de/SPRO-Berti-Bovens-Big-River-Pellet-Feeder-360--1124.html

Da die 3,60er ein etwas gerigeres Wurfgewicht hat, wär die meine erste Wahl für die Ruhr, für den Rhein darf es dann auch mal etwas mehr an Wg sein, da ist die 3,90er bestimmt besser.

Als Rolle dann eine Spro Black Arc: http://www.angel-domaene.de/SPRO-Black-Arc-8400--248.html 

Als Alternative ist auch eine Browing Ambition Feeder empfehlenswert, gibt es hier sehr günstig: http://tackle4all.com/browing-feede...tion-power-xh-feeder-420m-max-180g-p-316.html
Kenne den Shop jedoch nicht und nach meinen Recherchen befindet sich der Shop auf Zypern. Da Zypern EU Mitgliedstaat ist, entfallen auch die üblichen Zollabgaben.


----------



## emphaser (19. August 2014)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Dann läge ich ja schon näher an der 100€ Grenze. ;-)
 Vielen Dank für die Tipps.

 Ich war gerade mal bei Gerlinger auf der Seite. Die dort verkauften "Allround-Sets" sind nix oder?

 MfG Mathes


----------



## Taxidermist (19. August 2014)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Ich fische den Vorläufer dieser Ruten:http://www.angel-domaene.de/SPRO-Berti-Bovens-Big-River-Pellet-Feeder-360--1124.html
Am Rhein würde ich sogar die 4,20m wählen, wegen der hohen Gewichte die in der Strömung benötigt werden und der Schnur, welche mit dem längeren Modell weiter aus dem Wasser raus gehoben wird.
Dazu eine 4000er bis 6000er robuste Rolle und los gehts.
Übrigends habe ich auch schon Waller mit der heavy Feeder bekommen.
Überhaupt gibt es keine vielseitigere Rute als gerade eine Feeder, damit geht von Barbe bis zu Raubfischen am Rhein, alles.
Für die Angelei mit Vatern, die richtige Kombo für den Einstieg am Rhein.
Ich gehe nämlich  mal davon aus, dass dein Vater keine Lust haben wird mit der Spinnrute auf den Steinpackungen rum zu turnen!


> Die dort verkauften "Allround-Sets" sind nix oder?


Wie die Sets beim Gerlinger sind, dass weiß ich nicht, aber zumeist sind in diesen Set-Angeboten  minderwertiger China Müll nett verpackt und damit wird man dauerhaft keine Freude haben!
In seltenen Fällen mag da auch Brauchbares zu finden sein, bei Gerlinger und Angeldomäne kann dies vorkommen, deshalb wäre ein konkreter Link sinnvoll um dies zu beurteilen.
Tendenziös würde ich mir den Kram selbst zusammenstellen!

Nachtrag: vernünftige Rutenhalter, am besten Dreibein, sind bei dieser Angelei wichtig!
Diese sind natürlich auch nicht so ganz günstig!

Jürgen


----------



## emphaser (19. August 2014)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Vielen Dank. Die Feeder Rute + Rolle habe ich glaube ich für uns gefunden. Werde das meinem Vater wohl mal vorstellen.

 Ich würde aber zusätzlich gern auch etwas "aktiveres" Spinnfischen betreiben. Könntet Ihr mir hierzu evtl. auch noch eine gute Einsteiger Kombi empfehlen?

 P.S.: Eignet sich eine der beiden Ruten (Spinnrute oder Feederrute auch zum Posenangeln?)


 MfG Mathes


----------



## Taxidermist (19. August 2014)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*



> Eignet sich eine der beiden Ruten (Spinnrute oder Feederrute auch zum Posenangeln?)


Bedingt ja, bei der Feeder sind die recht vielen kleinen Ringe zu bedenken. Beim fischen mit Laufposenmontagen gefühlvoll auswerfen, da die Stopperknoten oft etwas holprig durch rutschen.
Es geht aber, so angle ich auch am Baggersee mit schweren Wagglerposen auf Zander und Aal, mit der heavey Feeder.
Bei der Spinnrute ist es dagegen problemlos möglich, z.B. eine Hechtspinne auch zur Köfi Präsentation(mit Pose) zu mißbrauchen, oder sie zur zeitweiligen Grundrute zu degradieren

Jürgen


----------



## emphaser (19. August 2014)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Das klingt ja mal super.

 Jetzt muss ich mich aber erstmal für die Hilfe bedanken. Ich war selten in einem Forum (sonstige Hobbys: Terraristik und Aquaristik) wo man so schnell hilfreiche Tipps bekommt.

 Jetzt wäre noch eine Kombo für die Spinnfischerei optimal. ;-)

 Super.


 MfG Mathes


----------



## Taxidermist (19. August 2014)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*



> Jetzt wäre noch eine Kombo für die Spinnfischerei optimal. ;-)


Wobei du z.B. deine 4000er Rolle zur Feederrute, da sie ohnehin eine Ersatzspule hat, diese befüllt mit einer Geflochtenen, gleich auch an die Spinne schrauben kannst!
Also brauchst du nur noch die Spinnrute zu kaufen!
Zur Spinnkombo gibt es genug hier im A-board zu lesen, dazu wird fast täglich ein neuer Thread eröffnet.



> (sonstige Hobbys: Terraristik und Aquaristik)


Zufällig auch mein Zweit-Hobby, mit § 11.

Jürgen


----------



## emphaser (19. August 2014)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

@Taxidermist
 Was hälst bzw. züchtest du denn?

 Ok eine Rolle für beides zu haben wäre für den Anfang vermutlich nicht das allerschlechteste. Ich frag mich nur wie komplex und zeitaufwendig ein Umbau der Schnur ist. Oder gibt es eine Schnur die für beide Angelarten verwendet werden kann?


 MfG Mathes


----------



## Fr33 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Bevor man sich über konkrete Rutenkonstellationen unterhält sollte man nen Anhaltspunkt haben, von welchen Strömungsverhältnissen wir vor Ort sprechen. Am Rhein (Hauptstrom) wird es wohl ne Heavy Feederrute um die 150-180Gr WG sein müssen..... wie schauts mit der Ruhr aus? Klar kann man mit ner Heavy Feederrute auch im Stillwasser angeln... aber schön is das nicht 


Das andere ist die Rollenfrage... wer wirklich Futterkörbe usw. um die  120-160gr raus prügeln müss - für den ist ne 4000er Rolle ein Spielzeug. Daher wäre ich hier für 2 Rollen.... min. ne 6000er zum Feedern und ne 2500er/3000er zum Spinnangeln....


Muss ja nicht gleich ne 120€ Shimano sein....


----------



## Taxidermist (19. August 2014)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Da ist nix komplex und zeitaufwändig, Spule wechseln und fertig!
Bei den meisten Stationärrollen sind zwei Spulen dabei, wobei zu beachten ist, dass diese auch aus Metall sind (auch die Ersatzspule!).
Zum Feedern am Rhein würde ich nicht unter einer 0,30/0,35er Mono gehen, zum Spinnfischen z.B. eine 0,15er Powerpro(Geflochtene), mit 9 Kg, auf die verbleibende Spule.
Auch die Geflochtene kannst du zum Feedern nehmen, dann gehört aber wegen dem Abrieb an den Steinen, eine Schlagschnur angeknüpft.

Mit diesem Knoten angebunden:

http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/alb_verb.htm

Zum Zweit-Hobby, derzeit bin ich nicht aktiv.
Ich habe vor allem Buntbarsche gehalten und gezüchtet.
Sowohl Ostafrikanische, als auch Südamerikanische Arten.



> Klar kann man mit ner Heavy Feederrute auch im Stillwasser angeln... aber schön is das nicht


Womit der Junge auch wieder recht hat, aber es ist nicht einfach, mit so wenig wie möglich finanziellem Einsatz, die höchstmögliche Vielseitigkeit zu erreichen.
Da wird man immer Kompromisse machen müssen!
So sollte man sich entscheiden für das am häufigsten zu befischende Gewässer, denn Rhein in der Hauptströmung und eine fast stillstehende Ruhr, sind wirklich zwei Paar Schuhe!

Jürgen


----------



## u-see fischer (19. August 2014)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> .....So sollte man sich entscheiden für das am häufigsten zu befischende Gewässer, denn Rhein in der Hauptströmung und eine fast stillstehende Ruhr, sind wirklich zwei Paar Schuhe!...



Ich verwende für die Ruhr zwischen Essen und Wetter eine 3 Meter Winkelpicker, wenn es weiter raus muß bzw. schwerere Futterkörbe zum Einsatz kommen sollen eine 3,60 Drennan Medium Feeder (geschätztes WG bei 80g - 100g). Für den Rhein verwende ich eine Heavy Feeder mit 250g WG. 
Daher mein Vorschlag/Kompromiss die 3,60 Spro mit 100g - 200g Wg für beide Gewässer. 

Habe mit der Drennan Rute auch schon im Rhein gefischt, muß dann halt in weniger starker Strömung bzw. nicht so weit draußen fischen. Meine größte Barbe mit 82 cm habe ich mit der Drennan im Rhein gefangen.


----------



## feederbrassen (19. August 2014)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Mal ungeachtet vom Wfg sind Ruten von  3,60 m
eher etwas zu kurz für ein Fließgewässer wie den Rhein.
Da würde ich auch eher was von 4,20m oder sogar 4,50m  nehmen.

Wenn du sie auch zum Posenangel einsetzen möchtest achte darauf das sie grosse Ringe im Spitzenteil hat.
Erleichtert das fischen mit Laufposen und deren notwendigen  Schnurstoppern ungemein.

An benötigten Rollen bzw.deren grössen wurde ja schon einiges geschrieben.


----------



## emphaser (20. August 2014)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

 nochmals vielen Dank für Eure wirklich kompetente Hilfe.
 Die ich als Anfänger wirklich bitter nötig habe.

 Ich würde ganz gern nochmal spezifizieren. Und zwar würde ich ca. zu 75% in der Ruhr zwischen Essen und Duisburg angeln. Die restlichen 25% wären der Rhein. (Wo genau weiß ich allerdings noch überhaupt nicht)

 Ich habe für mich entschlossen mir ein gutes Grundequipment anzuschaffen. (Gibt's da auch gute Fertigboxen die für den Anfang gut ausgestattet und erweiterbar sind?)

 Desweiteren möchte ich gerne eine Feederrute und eine Rute fürs Spinnfischen haben. Die eben für die oben erwähnten Angelgebiete geeignet sein sollten.
 Ich würde hier auch 2 versch. gute Einsteigerrollen nehmen.


 MfG Mathes


----------



## Doc Plato (20. August 2014)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Moin Moin,

da ich in den vergangenen Jahren sehr ausgiebig mit der Feederrute den Rhein beangelt habe, empfehle ich Feederruten mit 4,2 bis 4,5m Länge. Das Wurfgewicht sollte von ab 180gr bis 250gr liegen! Je nach Stelle habe ich schon Futterkörbe von 180gr Eigengewicht mit Kralle benötigt..... 
Da der Strömungsdruck des Rheins immens ist, gerade wenn man an der Strömungskante oder im Hauptstrom angelt, ist eine lange Rute wichtig, die mit einem Dreibein/Brandungsrutenhalter steil aufgestellt wird. Dadurch hat man weniger Schnur im Wasser und der Futterkorb wird dementsprechend weniger von der Stelle weggspült. 
Viel Spaß beim Drill einer Großbarbe #6
Rolle zum feedern ab Größe 4000, eher 5000-6000. Acht auf eine sauber laufende Bremse und gute Schnurverlegung.

Beim Spinnfischen haben sich Ruten mit einer Länge von 2,7m durchgesetzt. Ich mag Spinnruten von um die 3m. Hat meiner Meinung nach den Vorteil bei Steinpackungen. Hatte mir vor ein paar Jahren eine von einem Rutenbauer nach meinen pers. Wünschen aufbauen lassen, kostet aber einiges.

Viel Erfolg #h


----------



## Fr33 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Hmmm schwierig.... aber wenn die Tendenz wirklich so ist, dass wohl eher an der Ruhr geangelt werden soll - dann würde ich mein Gerät eher hier ansetzen. Gerade was die Feederrute betrifft... zur Not dann eben am Rhein erstmal ein Buhnenfeld oder nen Altarm aufsuchen. Denn gescheite Feederruten für diese Gewichtsklassen kostet halt schon 100€ und mehr.... eher mehr 


Mein Vorschlag..... ne 3,90er Feederrute mit einen Wg um die 120Gr - max. 150Gr. Damit kann man noch in der Ruhr enspannt angeln und zur not für den Rhein auch mit Gefühl nen 80gr´Futterkorb + Futter ín den Buhnen raus legen........ Dazu ne  6000er Freilaufrolle mit ner 25er Mono....


Und als Spinnrute... ja das ist m. Meinung ein anderes Thema.... 
Könnte mir da ne klassische low-budget Kombi aus ABU Vendetta Spin + Black Arc oder sowas vorstellen....


----------



## u-see fischer (20. August 2014)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*



emphaser schrieb:


> .....Und zwar würde ich ca. zu 75% in der Ruhr zwischen Essen und Duisburg angeln. Die restlichen 25% wären der Rhein.



Bei diesem Einsatzspektrum würde ich, wie schon gesagt, die 3,60 Feeder Rute nehmen. Du wirst schon merken, wenn Dir das Angeln zusagt, wird der Rutenwald sowieso unweigerlich wachsen, dann kommt bestimmt auch noch eine Feederrute ausschließlich für den Rhein dazu, die dann auch länger ist und ein höheres Wurfgewicht hat.

Selber war ich noch nie mit der Spinnrute an der Ruhr unterwegs, da bevorzuge ich den Rhein. Hauptfische in der Ruhr werden wohl Döbel und Barsche sein. Daher würde meine Spinnrute auch leichter ausfallen. Da der Rhein jedoch (nach meinem Verständnis) einen besseren Raubfischbestand hat, mußt Du schauen wo Du zukünftig überwiegend unterwegs sein willst.


----------



## emphaser (20. August 2014)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Von einem stetig wachsenden Rutenwald gehe ich sogar stark aus. Nur am Anfang würde ich gerne einen guten Kompromiss für ein möglichst vielseitiges Allround Angeln finden.

 Die Spezialisierung in welche Richtung auch immer erfolgt sicherlich noch, nach den ersten Gehversuchen.


 MfG Mathes


----------



## Fr33 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Hallo Mathes.


kann ich absolut verstehen, dass du mit möglichst wenig Gerät und überschaubaren Ausgaben einen möglichst großen Bereich beangeln willst. Dennoch ein Tipp...


Finger wen von komplett Sets und Finger weg von fertigen Zubehörpaketen.... meist ist da nämlich auch nur Müll drinnen.


Ich persönlich finde Feederruten recht universell..... Man kann auf Grund angeln, nen Futterkorb anbinden und auch mal ne Posenmontage damit verwenden. Klar haben wir damals auch mit kurzen 3m Teleruten auf Grund geangelt und unsere Fische gefangen ... aber damals kam mir die Strömung noch nicht so heftig vor und die ganzen Parameter waren anders.....


----------



## emphaser (20. August 2014)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Mal kurz explizit zu den Rollen.

 Hab gerade ein wenig den Überblick verloren.

 Ich habe verstanden, das die SPRO Rollen wohl recht gut für den Einstieg sein sollen. Welche SPRO Black Arc 8xxx nehme ich denn für welche Rute?! (Feeder und Spinn)


 MfG Mathes


----------



## Fr33 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Ich persönlich würde die BlackArc gar nicht für die Feeder nehmen.... da würde ich auf was von OKUMA oder sowas zurück greifen. Dann ruhig ne Freilaufrolle....


Zum Spinnfischen reicht ne 8300er Arc locker aus.... selbst ne 8200er würde es tun


----------



## emphaser (20. August 2014)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Okay....

 Und Freilauf Rolle ist was ganz genau?!
 Mein Verständnis: Knopf drücken und die Rolle rollt ohne Reibungswiderstand ab? 

 1) Warum so eine für die Feederrute?
 2) Welche sind da explizit gut?

 MfG Mathes


----------



## Fr33 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Ne Freilaufrolle ist eig ne Rolle mit 2 Separaten Bremssystemen. Die eine dient allein für den Drill -  die andere schaltet man per Hebel ein um dem Fisch das kontrollierte Abziehen mit dem Köder zu ermöglichen..... 


Genau das ist oft beim Karpfenangeln erwünscht - oder kann z,B am Rhein auch mal helfen, wenn man mal für kleine Jungs muss... ne Barbe zieht dir da ohne Vorwahnung die Rute weg.


Ich allerdings verwende die Freilauffunktion gerne zum Befüllen des Korbels. So kann man unter einen leichten Zug den Korb zu sich ran ziehen und den Korb entspannt befüllen. Macht man das mit offenen Rollenbügel erschlafft die Schnur und im Schlimmsten Fall wickelt sich diese unbemerkt um den letzten Ring bzw. die Wechselspitze. Wer dann mit nem 100Gr Futterkorb zum Wurf ausholt - der kann sich beim Händler ne neue Ersatzspitze bestellen 


Gute Modelle von Okuma kosten nicht die Welt und haben auch Freilauf...ist einfach entspannter.


----------



## emphaser (20. August 2014)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Hier lerne ich mehr als bei allem Stöbern im Netz... ;-)
 Danke an alle die sich hier beteiligen.

 Ich hab gerade mal ein bisschen gegoogelt. Was haltet Ihr von dieser Rolle für die Spinnrute?

http://www.gerlinger.de/stationaerrollen/887/dam+rolle+quick+effzett+fd+400/95712/

 War bei Gerlinger auf der Seite. Kann es sein, dass die Black Arc Serie nicht mehr produziert wird?


 MfG Mathes


----------



## Taxidermist (20. August 2014)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Die verschiedenen Arc's sind überall erhältlich!
Selbst habe ich diese auch schon häufig empfohlen, weil technisch gut, 
aber mit der Optik (und Haptik) konnte ich mich persönlich nie so anfreunden.
Besonders der Knob ist furchtbar!
Da würde ich auf die Mutter aller Arcs zurückgreifen, die Ryobi Applause, oder die Ryobi Ecusima.(eine Steigerung wäre noch die Ryobi Zauber)
Eventuell findest du auch bei Penn geeignete robuste Rollen, z.B. Sargus, oder Battle.
Die gepostete DAM Rolle würde ich nicht holen, da bleibe ich lieber bei bewährten Marken.
DAM war dies auch mal, dass ist aber mehr als 20 Jahre her und nicht mit der heutigen Marke vergleichbar!

Nachtrag: Wo du etwas drauf achten solltest, das ist die Getriebeausführung, da gibt es einen Schneckentrieb, sowie den Exzenter Antrieb.
Letzterer ist etwas robuster als das Schneckengetriebe, dafür ist die Schnurverlegung mit Schnecke minimal besser(Spinnfischen)!
Red Arc z.B. Schnecke, Black Arc Exzenter, das selbe gilt für die Ryobis.

Jürgen


----------



## emphaser (20. August 2014)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Ich hab mir die genannten Rollen jetzt mal notiert. Möchte gerne mal zum Händler (Cao in Oberhausen) und dann die Haptik der Rollen mal vor Ort testen.

 Gibt es noch 1-2 Rollen die für mein Einsatzgebiet in Frage kommen?

 Und die Rute die zu den Rollen passt? Gibt's da auch favorisierte Firmen?


 MfG Mathes


----------



## u-see fischer (22. August 2014)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*



emphaser schrieb:


> ....Gibt es noch 1-2 Rollen die für mein Einsatzgebiet in Frage kommen?.....



Als Rolle für die Feederrute: http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/...4_browning-backfire-freilaufrolle-bf-630.html
Nach Rücksprache kannst Du Dir die Rolle auch bei Tommi anschauen. Tommi ist ein wirklich netter Boardi der günstiges und gutes Angelzeug verkauft. Da er seinen Shop nebenerwerbsmäßig betreibt, vor Besuch kontaktieren. Tommi versucht auch nicht Dir irgendetwas anzudrehen, was Du nicht benötigst.

Dort kannst Du Dich dann auch mal zur Spinnausrüstung umschauen, man muß ja nicht immer sofort kaufen.


----------



## emphaser (10. April 2015)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit möchte ich den Thread jetzt mal wieder hervor holen. Ich habe heute folgendes Equipment günstig bekommen und wollte mal eure Meinung dazu hören.

Eine Rute zum Grundangeln: Energo Black Spider Tele 3,30m
und eine Quantum Antix Pro 550 Rolle mit einer 0,3 Monofilen Schnur.

Damit wollte ich meine ersten Angelversuche an der Ruhr starten.

Ist das für einen blutigen Anfänger totaler Blödsinn? ;+

MfG Mathes


----------



## Fr33 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Hey Mathes,


mir sagt die Marke Energo erstmal nix. Muss aber nix heissen..... gibt ein paar Unbekannte Exoten am Markt.....


Die Frage ist aber was du genau mit der Kombi vor hast. Feedern mit Futterkörbchen usw.? Reines Grundangeln mit Sargblei und Wurm? 


Wenn es wirklich rein zum Grundangeln sein soll und weniger mit Pose usw. geangelt werden soll, würde ich eher zu ner Feederrute mit Wechselspitze raten. Haste meiner Meinung nach mehr von, als mit ner klassischen Tele-Grundrunde..


----------



## emphaser (10. April 2015)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Ok, danke für den Post. Die Rute habe ich allerdings jetzt schon. Gabs günstig von nem Bekannten. Ausgeschlossen ist das Grundangeln mit der Kombi aber nicht oder?


----------



## Fr33 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Ne das nicht... aber ohne Angaben wieviel Wurfgwicht die Rute hat usw. wird es schwer....


Wenn die Kombi eh schon da ist, einfach testen....


----------



## emphaser (10. April 2015)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Oh sorry mein Fehler. Die Rute hat 40-80g Wg

Die Rolle hat 220m Schnur


----------



## Fr33 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Damit kann man was anfangen..... gerade zum Grundangeln bin ich ein Fan von Feederruten. Durch die versch. Wechselspitzen biste da besser aufgestellt was die Bisserkennung angeht usw.


----------



## emphaser (10. April 2015)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Super, danke für deine Hilfe.

Dann kann es ja losgehen. ;-) Sind diese Angeln auch zum Posenangeln geeignet?


----------



## Polarfuchs (10. April 2015)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Prinzipiell ist das so ziemlich jede Angel....


----------



## emphaser (11. April 2015)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Ok, eine Posenmontage an die Rute zu bringen ist ja nicht das Problem, aber macht das, bei meiner bestehenden Angel Sinn?

MfG Mathes


----------



## u-see fischer (11. April 2015)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*



emphaser schrieb:


> Ok, eine Posenmontage an die Rute zu bringen ist ja nicht das Problem, aber macht das, bei meiner bestehenden Angel Sinn?
> 
> MfG Mathes



Auch diese Frage läßt sich nicht ohne vorherige Gegenfrage beantworten.

Frage: Posen gibt es von weniger als 1g bis bis über 100g, passend für die jeweiligen Zielfische.

Was soll Dein Zielfisch sein?


----------



## emphaser (11. April 2015)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Mit der vorhandenen Grundrute und der Rolle mit 0,3 Schnur bin ich doch, wenn ich bisher richtig verstanden habe was den Zielfisch angeht eh etwas eingeschränkt oder?

Sorry falls die Fragen etwas blöd klingen aber meine Erfahrung ist nicht sehr groß (noch nicht)

Mal eine Gegenfrage, welche Fische lassen sich denn in Rhein und Ruhr mit meiner Rute/Rolle Kombi und einer Posenmontage angeln?


MfG Mathes


----------



## feederbrassen (11. April 2015)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Naja,ansich lässt sich bis auf wenige Ausnahmen jeder Fisch auch mit einer Posenrute in Rhein und Ruhr fangen.

Je nachdem auf was du angelst und wo werden da unterschiedliche anforderungenn an das Gerät gestellt.
Länge ,Wfg usw.

Sicher kann man mit einer Rute und dem von dir angegebenem Wfg auch im Rhein von einem Buhnenkopf aus fischen.
Auf freier Strecke fehlt einfach Länge um überhaupt den Köder im Strom führen zu können.
Ohne Köderführung ist es dann eher Glück etwas ans Eisen zu bekommen.

Grundsätzlich geht fast alles nur eben nicht alles gleich gut.
Da kommt dann eine mehr oder weniger starke Spezialisierung auf verschiedene Angeltechniken und Fischarten ,um das Optimum  herauszuholen und es nicht mehr nur vom Glück abhängt.


----------



## u-see fischer (11. April 2015)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*



emphaser schrieb:


> Mal eine Gegenfrage, welche Fische lassen sich denn in Rhein und Ruhr mit meiner Rute/Rolle Kombi und einer Posenmontage angeln?



Ich würde eine 3,30 Meter lange Angelrute mit einem WG von 40 - 80g nicht mit Pose sondern mit Grundblei oder Futterkorb sowohl am Rhein als auch an der Ruhr einsetzen.
Als Köder fallen mir da spontan Mais, Wurm, Madenbündel und Käse ein. Falls vorhanden kann man auch kleine Köderfische so anbieten.

Würde ev. über eine neue Schnur nachdenken, alte Monoschnur verliert bei falscher Lagerung drastisch an Tragkraft.


----------



## emphaser (11. April 2015)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Danke für eure Hilfe. Die Schnur ist frisch drauf gekommen und hat noch kein Wasser gesehen. 

Ich denke auch, das ich meine ersten Versuche mit Grundblei (dachte so an 20-30g für die Ruhr) testen werde. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## emphaser (18. April 2015)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

neben der Grundangel würde ich mir noch gerne eine Rute zusammenstellen fürs Spinnfischen auf Raubfische. Hierbei habe ich mich allerdings nicht auf einen Zielfisch (Hecht oder Zander oder Barsch) festgelegt.

Ich denke an eine 2,40-2,70 Rute mit einer Stationärrolle...
Ein Freund von mir hat mir mit Baitcast Ruten jetzt allerdings auch einen Floh ins Ohr gesetzt. ;-)

Womit sollte man eher als Einsteiger starten? Und was wäre jeweils eine gute Einsteiger Kombi?

MfG Mathes


----------



## emphaser (18. April 2015)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Habe mir jetzt ein paar Filme auf YouTube angesehen. Und bin jetzt noch verwirrter. [emoji53]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## emphaser (19. April 2015)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Seid ihr bei dem Wetter alle draussen am Gewässer?  
Schade, ich hatte mich auf ein paar Tipps und Gespräche am WE gefreut...

MfG Mathes


----------



## emphaser (20. April 2015)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Ich hoffe ihr hattet ein schönes Wochenende...

Könnt ihr mir vllt. helfen bei der Suche nach einer 2,70m Steckrute mit 40-60g Wfg für Zander und Hecht? Mit passender Rolle?

MfG Mathes


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler2097 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Ich würde mich mal im Bereich "*Günstig kaufen! & Tipps!" *einlesen. Da werden ähnliche Fragen regelmäßig gestellt


----------



## spezi.aale (23. April 2015)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*



emphaser schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr hattet ein schönes Wochenende...
> 
> Könnt ihr mir vllt. helfen bei der Suche nach einer 2,70m Steckrute mit 40-60g Wfg für Zander und Hecht? Mit passender Rolle?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

also günstig und gut. mhhh..
Hol dir die Rute von WFT - "ghostrider"
und als Rolle eine D.A.M camaro quick.


----------



## Stoney0066 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Equipment für Rhein und Ruhr*

Posenmontage am Rhein würde ich nicht versuchen, da kannst du alle 2 Sekunden neu auswerfen! Bedenke > starke Strömung!

Nimm wie dir schon alle empfohlen haben ne Feederrute, damit bist du am Rhein definitiv am besten bedient!

Gute und günstige und immer wieder empfohlene Zander und Hecht Kombo wär z.B. ne Savage Gear Bushwhacker -60 g und ne 3 oder 4000er Black Arc.

Baitcaster würd ich erst mal testen wenn du ne Weile geangelt hast, ist viel schwerer damit zu werfen und ausserdem muss Rute, Rolle und Köder perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt sein dass das Angeln damit Spaß macht. Und das geht gleich schwer an den Geldbeutel!


----------

